# Shock leader knot?



## Eltonjohn (Aug 1, 2018)

Hey all. I'm gonna be re-spooling a couple of rods and I was wondering what the gold standard is for shock leader too mainline knot is these days? I think last time I used a triple surgeon s knot. This is gonna be for mono not braid. Thanks!


----------



## Garboman (Jul 22, 2010)

Bimini to no-name


----------



## Rougesun (Oct 26, 2020)

Garboman said:


> Bimini to no-name


That’s the best. A spider hitch to no-name is second if ya can’t tie a Bimini.


----------



## Eltonjohn (Aug 1, 2018)

Thank you


----------



## BeachBob (Aug 27, 2010)

I use a blob or overhand for the 50 to 80 pound shock and a uni on the 12 to 20 pound main ...


----------



## Catch This (Nov 19, 2005)

Somebody on here put me on to a bimini to Slim Beauty several years ago; it hasnt failed me and I have been using it for at least 5 years.


----------



## js1172 (Jun 5, 2012)

I like a 3 turn spider hitch to a Yucatan.


----------



## slosh (Jul 1, 2017)

I've been using the no-name for line splices for years now. I didn't know what the knot was called, and now that I know I'm not surprised. 

Great knot, no failures that I can remember.

I'll use a bimini twist for heavy applications, but usually it's just a spider hitch. For really light applications (say attaching fluoro leader to braid for crappie), I'll get lazy and just double the light line and cinch the knot down tight.


----------



## animalbarrie (Jul 15, 2015)

I use a GT knot - super easy to tie, never had an issue


----------



## pcbtightlines (Aug 9, 2020)

I think the biggest key to a knots success/longevity is making sure you have enough shock leader on your spool...6-8 turns


----------



## geo (Apr 28, 2020)

Eltonjohn said:


> Hey all. I'm gonna be re-spooling a couple of rods and I was wondering what the gold standard is for shock leader too mainline knot is these days? I think last time I used a triple surgeon s knot. This is gonna be for mono not braid. Thanks!


bimini to no name been using it forever


----------



## dingbat (Feb 13, 2004)

Slim Beauty in daylight. 
Double Uni in the dark


----------

